# Wie kann das Beta-Zeichen in meiner Tastatur eingeben ??



## Jedi-Joker (12. März 2006)

Hi,

meine Frage steht schon oben.

Gabke für die Antworten schon im voraus.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (12. März 2006)

> Gabke für die Antworten schon im voraus.


[/quote]
Was ist Gabke ?


----------



## gliderpilot (12. März 2006)

Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Systemprogramme -> Zeichentabelle

Dort auf die Schriftart "Symbol" umstellen! 

Da findest du alle griechischen Schriftzeichen (du meintest doch das griechische Beta, oder?)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. März 2006)

Jedi-Joker am 12.03.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> meine Frage steht schon oben.
> 
> Gabke für die Antworten schon im voraus.




na such doch mal, wenn du es mit der Tastatur eingeben kannst, stehts ja drauf wie z.B. µ  ...

... oder ich lass dich nicht suchen und sage dir das du beta nur mit der Windows Zeichentabelle eingeben kannst. Alternativ kannst du ja auch ß nehmen ^^


----------



## Jedi-Joker (12. März 2006)

wirrwarr11 am 12.03.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> > Gabke für die Antworten schon im voraus.


Was ist Gabke ?  [/quote]

Soll Danke eigentlich "Danke" heißen    


@All: Ja, ich meine auch das grichiesche Beta und ja ich habe es gefunden.

thx


----------



## firewalker2k (12. März 2006)

Kann man doch bestimmt irgendwie über ASCII einfügen, oder? Also ALT + Numblock ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. März 2006)

firewalker2k am 12.03.2006 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man doch bestimmt irgendwie über ASCII einfügen, oder? Also ALT + Numblock ^^



laut Zeichentabelle nicht, da keine Kombination angezeigt wird und selbst wenn, müsste man ja trotzdem die Zeichentabelle aufrufen


----------



## firewalker2k (12. März 2006)

Mh, schade.

Warum sollte man die Zeichentabelle dazu aufrufen müssen?

Wenn ich nen Referrat über ein Physik-Thema schreiben würde, würde ich mir Alpha, Beta, Gamma, usw. rausschreiben auf nen Zettel aufn Monitor. Geht dann per ALT + Ziffern einfacher als dauernd Copy&Past zu machen IMO ^^


----------



## Piccolo676 (13. März 2006)

firewalker2k am 12.03.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, schade.
> 
> Warum sollte man die Zeichentabelle dazu aufrufen müssen?
> 
> Wenn ich nen Referrat über ein Physik-Thema schreiben würde, würde ich mir Alpha, Beta, Gamma, usw. rausschreiben auf nen Zettel aufn Monitor. Geht dann per ALT + Ziffern einfacher als dauernd Copy&Past zu machen IMO ^^



dafür gibts ja auch in jedem textprogramm normalerweise nen formel-editor in dem die zeichen drin sind.


----------

